

Where to look for programmer that "will complete me :)" - thepaceclub

No, I do not think I'm the business genius with all the ideas that someone simply codes at my behest. I have a very (un)healthly distaste for MBAs / B-School lazys. 31 year old proven-entity starting companies since 20.  I love hackers, their attitude, and I know what I don't know. Let's prove that it can be done - together.<p>Help!
======
midnightmonster
Nothing about the project and no way to contact you. You're off to a great
start.

~~~
falsestprophet
Agreed.

And frankly, I would start by cleaning up your grammar and losing the smiley
face. Though many "hackers" may not like to wear suits and may like to play
beer pong, they are serious professionals that deserve respect. This
solicitation feels disrespectful.

Secondly, I would articulate exactly how you would add value to your future
partnership. Of course, like you hinted, having an idea hardly counts.

Good luck.

------
scorpioxy
Well, here would be a good place to start. But you'd need to be clear and
honest from the start. What is it that you want to do, and why and so on...

Programmers(or what you call hackers) like things to be specific.

------
thepaceclub
I really appreciate all the great feedback. Thank you. More info to follow
once compiled.

------
thepaceclub
Sorry - one more thing: Yes, am looking for co-founder.

------
syalam
from a business 101 perspective - pitch the product you are working on first

